# Harrell's / Anuvia Green TRX



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Anyone use them as source for products?

A rep has agreed to sell directly to me but was worried of over pricing and wanted to see what y'all have bought from them to compare.

Currently trying to get some anuvia green trx as no one around me carries it. They said it's $40 per 50lb bag


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

That is pretty high.

I picked up GreenTRX for $20.68, Atlanta, Ewing Irrigation.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

That is high, I am paying $23ish a bag for it at my local Ewing.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Lawn_newbie @Jacob_S what is the sgn you purchased? They offer it in mini, micro, regular which I believe is 60,95,155 sgn. Different pricing for each


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

@Thor865 I pay @ $21 for regular prill size at Ewing


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@Thor865 The bag I have is regular which is 240SGN.

My pricing may also be a special. When I login to my Ewing portal it shows a price of $30.40. The price at the store was $20.68.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok clarification on pricing.

Micro - $40.55 - Greens Grade 
Mini - $28.74 - 140 SGN - Fairway/Tees 
Standard - $24.05 - 260 SGN

that's including shipping. So not ideal but not too bad unless you go for the greens grade.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@Thor865 $24.05 plus shipping for 50lbs of product is not shabby. I would pay a few more bucks to not have to drive and pickup product.


----------

